
The Limits of the Earth, Part 1: Problems - theoutlander
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2013/04/17/the-limits-of-the-earth-part-1-problems/
======
lutusp
> And the ultimate solution to those problems is innovation ...

I can't believe I'm reading this. How many times does this same fairy tale get
to be repeated before someone states the obvious -- there are too many people,
our reproduction rate is much too high, and the _only solution_ is population
control?

At present growth rates, the world's population doubles every 60 years. For
how many doublings of population will someone be able to write a fairy-tale
rationalization like the one linked above, before someone finally says (along
with Pogo), "We have met the enemy, and he is us":

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/49/Pogo_-
_Earth_D...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/49/Pogo_-
_Earth_Day_1971_poster.jpg)

~~~
theoutlander
[http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_on_global_population_g...](http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_on_global_population_growth.html)

